# Aires in Aug



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi 
Planning a trip to France in August for 3 weeks and as we're completely new to motorhoming we're not sure how likely we are to get space in any 
aires in August during the French holiday season. 
Have bought the All the Aires book so are prepared from that point of view but aren't sure whether we should book every night in advance or be able to do a couple of Aires?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Even though it's the French school holidays you shouldn't have a problem, but try to be a bit flexible, don't expect to hit popular areas at 8 in the evening and find a space. We tend to start thinking about a place to stay around 4 in the afternoon and have never had a problem.

Ian


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

Most of the aires in france are usually full up in August,last year we only booked three sites for our stay of three weeks,two days in each place,we had no problem getting in anywhere the rest of the time.They will usually find you a place even when they are full.If you dont book sites in advance you will be free to move on whenever you want.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We are now forced to holiday in August. Had no problems last year, but we refuse to go to resorts so avoid crowds.


----------



## panagah (Jan 4, 2006)

We don't usually have a problem. Just be flexible, get your self a couple of good boooks and always have a backup plan. Munincple sites are always a good alternative if you get stuck. Some have really nice facilities but do not charge you anything like what commercial sites do. 
A lot will slso depend on what area you intend to travel to. Some are more popular than others meaning of course that the aires in those places will be to.


----------



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice to us newbies! Not so anxious now about the idea of everywhere being full up. Will hopefully manage a mix of Aires and pre-booked sites. 
Does anyone have experience of the France Passion scheme- it looks very good?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nevsters said:


> Does anyone have experience of the France Passion scheme- it looks very good?


The France Passion scheme is excellent. Follow the coloured flower signs to the site and beware of driving into the farmyard - or whatever- until you have done a recce first ! The signs usually go right ot the place you are intneded to park. We managed to miss the flower and drove straight into a a tiny yard- with the farmer and family having Sunday lunch.

We had to do a 150 point turn to get out, with them all helping, but they were charm itself !

I take a selection of blank postcards of my home town and write a suitable message of thanks ( in French I might add ! ) to put through the door if we can't find the hosts next day.

Go for it- it's a brilliant scheme.

G


----------



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh out loud at the 150 point turn!!
Nice idea about the postcards too, must invest in the book now.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

*You willbe OK.....*

We had a two week holiday in France and southern Germany last August and stayed every single night at aires and Stellplaetze (German equivalents). It was the first holiday I ver took without booking a single nights stay and we were never caught out.

But you do have to be a bit more organized, as it is obviously busier. The previous advice about France Passion was good; this is a great system that gives you access to a huge network of virtually free sites. Make sure you also buy a good book one aires and other parking places. We bought the Camperstop book and it has served us well.

We always made sure we were not pushing things to hard, and generally planned to find our parking place by late afternoon each day. Push it until early evening and you will find the aires more likely to be full. Remember too that there are many places to stay in France that are not official aires at all. we had three fantastic nights in a parking place in Hunawihr (Alsace) that had no proper aire status. There were no facilities as such, but the location was idyllic. Finally, be willing to compromise for a few of the nights. Many of the large hypermarkets allow overnight parking. It might not be the most romantic of locations, but it will get you out of trouble if all other places have already been nabbed.

I would not hesitate to do a similar holiday again. It worked great and we had a really good time, even if we didn't actually know where we were going to wake up the following day. It is all part of the fun of motorhoming, that we are all learning as we muddle through.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on this. We're not so nervous now about the idea of being in France peak season for our first continential (first big trip at all actually) trip. Will buy France passion book and great tip about the postcards of our home town too!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We are now forced into the August paek due to SWMBO's holiday. Took last two weeks in August last year had no problems at all. None of the Aires were full. Mind you, we were away from the coasts and resorts.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Aires*

"Aires" is such a broad term, there is not just one Aire. There are many types -
Aires
Aires Autoroutes 
Aires Camping
Aires non verifiees
Aires Services
Aires Stationment

Sometimes, if the book says that there are only two emplacements there is a nearby carpark where 50 or more campingcars can stay.

Another good bet is go to the local Tourist bureau or Marie or Police, they will all suggest a good parking place.

The local hypermarkets Auchan, Champion, E Leclerc and the like all seem to allow wildcamping. (or it could be that we arrive after they close and leave before they open)

Tourist attractions like velorails and parks seem to allow overnight camping if you visit their attractions.

If the town has a river you will often find campingcars parked along it somewhere, just arrive in daylight and keep a lookout for them.

French people holiday in the summer time, but just as we do they go south.
Quite a few of the small shops close for a summer holiday. North and Mid France is NOT crowded in the Summer, except for the obvious places such as near to the ferry ports and where the electric hook up and water is free.

Allan


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I toured a couple of years ago in August for three weeks and covered parts of Belguim, France, Luxemborg and Germany and had no problems at all, although we did heed advice gleaned on this site and always planned to arrive at a site/aire at the latest 4 pm. Like you I was new to touring abroad. My advice go for it you will surely enjoy it.
Ian


----------

